# P0140 & P1582 Error codes intermittent (99 MKIV Jetta)



## skinton (Jan 14, 2007)

1999 Jetta MKIV (2.0L 5 spd)
Any idea on where to start. 
P0140 - Heated oxygen sensor - bank 1 sensor 2 sensor circuit no activity detected.
P1582 - Idle adaptation at limit (rich air fuel ratio); 

The CEL comes on for a while and then goes back off. If the Heated O2 sensor was bad, wouldn't the CEL stay on?
I was thinking the throttle body may need cleaned with the P1582 code. Do I need a VAG-COM to reset it if I clean the throttle body. 
Any easy thing to check before I do the more time/money consuming steps?


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

P0140 Oxygen sensor circuit - no activity detected (post-converter sensor)
P1582 right


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Check the wiring of the rear sensor as it runs from the rear of the cat to the engine bay. Make sure it isn't worn at any point.


----------



## 2.0JettaFury (May 29, 2009)

Now that second code i had also. It went away when i reset the battery. You need to align your throttle body. When you connect your battery back don't start your car but just turn the ignition on and you can hear the throttle body wineing. When it stops turn the ignition off then start it again. It worked for me.


----------



## 2.0JettaFury (May 29, 2009)

Then again i take that back i didn't realize it was a MK4


----------



## skinton (Jan 14, 2007)

If I clean the throttle body, I need a vag-com to reset the servo motor don't I???


----------



## Mike K. (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (skinton)*

If drive-by-wire - yes, you need it.
Yours is probably drive-by-cable (like my son's) - so no need, just clean it and be done.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: P0140 & P1582 Error codes intermittent (skinton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skinton* »_P0140 - Heated oxygen sensor - bank 1 sensor 2 sensor circuit no activity detected.

As stated, check wiring.
if all is good, replace sensor.

_Quote, originally posted by *skinton* »_P1582 - Idle adaptation at limit (rich air fuel ratio)

As the throttle body gets gradually dirtier over time, the computer adapts to it. (changes mixture and throttle opening slightly)
however, it can only adapt so far.
once it reaches this limit, it throws the above code.
Fix?
Either clean it on the car, or remove it and scrub with a toothbrush. (best)
put it back in the car.
Regardless if its DBW or cable, its needs to be readapted, to reset all the values.
1. you can just remove the battery, and reset everything, but im not sure how well that works with the DBW TB.
2. borrow or get a vag-com, and adapt it that way. (best)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: P0140 & P1582 Error codes intermittent (Michael Cahill)*

Happy reading: http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
Thats Dan's DIY for cleaning an MK3 TB, but the process is very much the same for your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skinton (Jan 14, 2007)

If I clean the throttle body, I need a vag-com to reset the servo motor don't I???


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (skinton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skinton* »_If I clean the throttle body, I need a vag-com to reset the servo motor don't I???

Yes.
Not sure about DBW vehicals, but if its cable actuated, disconecting the batery for a few minutes will reset everything, including the TB.
Vag-Com is the proper way to do it however, and it is an excelent tool to have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skinton (Jan 14, 2007)

If I clean the throttle body, I need a vag-com to reset the servo motor don't I???


----------

